# How you judge people



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Haha that's good stuff there. And these days the group that does is fairly small and few and far between


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

After baling, then judge them by the color of their equipment.

Ralph

(Let's see what kinds of fires I get lit with this comment!)


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> After baling, then judge them by the color of their equipment.
> 
> Ralph
> 
> (Let's see what kinds of fires I get lit with this comment!)


Be it Red, Green, Blue, Orange etc. I just love the ride. Hope to make a little money. Best of all, I am sustaining the public's existence, three times a day.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Two things I don't like to hear.

"The cows don't care what the bale looks like"
And
"That's 10 more bales that we didn't have". (When it should have made 30)


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> After baling, then judge them by the color of their equipment.
> 
> Ralph
> 
> (Let's see what kinds of fires I get lit with this comment!)


We have a guy who sells hay on CL. He always adds, "Hay is baled with a John Deere baler".

I always get a chuckle out of that. I want to call and ask him which JD model baler they use, that my cows are picky and will only eat hay from certain models.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Funny the mention of judging a person by his bales. I'm judging a farmer I don't even know.

I have a repeat customer that I've been supplying hay for the last 3 years. He bought a new trailer but I wasn't his first load of hay. He wanted hay in March but I didn't have enough to spare (I told him prior in September he was shorting himself).

He says he's just making 1 load and it will hold 10. Okay, that's an improvement from 5 at a time. He pulls in with the heaviest trailer made for hauling bulldozers. It was a beaut and stout 16' deck over. I swear the I beams were 16" too. All pulled with a half ton. No wonder he could only handle 10. Good thing the trailer had brakes, the truck wouldn't stop it.

I asked how he wanted it loaded. Put 4 in the rear, 4 in front (let the front 2 hang a foot or so over the tongue) and wedge the 2 in the middle. It will work. I shrugged ok, we will see. When it came to wedge the bales I couldn't put them in the 3' gap. He motion down and I said I am down. Tires off the ground. I saw the look of shock in his eyes. He said the guy he bought from they fit and that mine must be firm bales.

I said the ones he got from the guy may not be true 4x5 or he doesn't make high density bales. He said it was high quality hay, he paid $35 a bale. I said obviously his tonnage didn't match up to my $40 quality hay. Some guys make more bales than I do, but I fit more tons in the barn.

He knew he got suckered on a 'good' deal. I guess it further explains how I judge buyers too lol.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> We have a guy who sells hay on CL. He always adds, "Hay is baled with a John Deere baler".
> I always get a chuckle out of that. I want to call and ask him which JD model baler they use, that my cows are picky and will only eat hay from certain models.


Heck he probably gets a premium for it.Plenty people out there would think the color of the baler has more to do with quality hay then the person that is actually makeing the bales and doing everything else to make quality hay.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Tim/South said:


> We have a guy who sells hay on CL. He always adds, "Hay is baled with a John Deere baler".
> I always get a chuckle out of that. I want to call and ask him which JD model baler they use, that my cows are picky and will only eat hay from certain models.


I see this all the time too. Will also see baled with a brand new baler.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Farming is a part time business and my main business is sales. So read this post with a chuckle and yes have seen ad here on CL about JD hale baler. But each of you have notice the ad and I will say rightly thought and what does that mean? How does it make the hay better? I have seen baled with no rain or fertilized to so and so recommendation which I thought were great to tell. So what you need to do is come up with a tag line that is short, a positive statement and one nobody else uses and see if people don't keep it in mind.

Remember Wendy's "wheres the beef"? Short, simple and people loved it. Think of your customers and what would be catch phrases for them: "cured by mother nature", "has the kiss of morning dew", "only natural ingredients", "no artificial ingredients", "grown by a local farmer". All of those appeal to so many people today and sadly while common many people will say wow, look at this guys hay! Oh, how about this, preferred by 4 of 5 deer interviewed. Hey people still believed Al Gore invented the internet. LOL


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I keep hearing hay customers say they don't want round bales because they work by vaccuming the ground picking up garbage... I mention I sell the exact same hay in round bales too and I've never seen the vacuum part of the baler yet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Had a "horse guy" tell me today he won't buy round bales because they'll kill his horses with botulism.


----------

